# D800 - Full size and 100% crop - 70-200 2.8 VRII handheld



## cgipson1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Shot this with my D800 - full resolution using my 70-200 2.8 VRII handheld. Shot at 200mm  ISO100  F2.8

I find the quality that this body and lens will put out, to be amazing.  Thoughts? All I did was a very small sharpening on these... nothing else.

Full Frame 



100% crop frame


----------



## fjrabon (Jul 5, 2012)

basically turns your 70-200mm into a 70-400mm.  Dang impressive.  You're just trying to cause me to spend an insane wad of cash aren't you?  What do you have against my wallet?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 5, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> basically turns your 70-200mm into a 70-400mm.  Dang impressive.  You're just trying to cause me to spend an insane wad of cash aren't you?  What do you have against my wallet?



hahaha... didn't think about that! I had better not post the 200% crop.. it looks pretty good too!    lol!


----------



## pgriz (Jul 5, 2012)

Charlie.  Sit down for a sec.  Think.  No, really think.  What are you setting yourself up for?  Because now, with images like that, you cannot blame the equipment if anything is wrong with the image.  It becomes about you.  Every time you don't get the perfect, absolutely perfect shot, it's because Charlie couldn't pull it off.  Now do you really want to be in such a corner?  Because, you can't blame the equipment.  Not that you ever have.  But now there's just no slack.  Uh uh.  If it ain't just jaw-dropping gorgeous, it's because Charlie couldn't do it.  Ooof.  That's pressure.  And if you feel that pressure getting to you, well, I'll be happy to help you in that regard.  Why, without any additional cost on your side, I'll make the magnamious gesture of replacing that unforgiving machinery with something that gives you an out.  Yeah.  So the image isn't perfect.  Oh well, you squeezed what you could out of the equipment.  Let me know when you want me to help you relieve that pressure.  What are internet friends for?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 5, 2012)

pgriz said:


> Charlie.  Sit down for a sec.  Think.  No, really think.  What are you setting yourself up for?  Because now, with images like that, you cannot blame the equipment if anything is wrong with the image.  It becomes about you.  Every time you don't get the perfect, absolutely perfect shot, it's because Charlie couldn't pull it off.  Now do you really want to be in such a corner?  Because, you can't blame the equipment.  Not that you ever have.  But now there's just no slack.  Uh uh.  If it ain't just jaw-dropping gorgeous, it's because Charlie couldn't do it.  Ooof.  That's pressure.  And if you feel that pressure getting to you, well, I'll be happy to help you in that regard.  Why, without any additional cost on your side, I'll make the magnamious gesture of replacing that unforgiving machinery with something that gives you an out.  Yeah.  So the image isn't perfect.  Oh well, you squeezed what you could out of the equipment.  Let me know when you want me to help you relieve that pressure.  What are internet friends for?



That is very kind of you! But I couldn't do that to you.. because then you would have no excuse! It just wouldn't be fair of me to dump a problem like that on you. It is kind of a nice problem to have, lol!


----------



## pgriz (Jul 5, 2012)

Dang.   

So the next barrier will be to represent reality as it could have been, in a perfect world.

Oh wait.  The fashion mags already do that.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 5, 2012)

pgriz said:


> Dang.
> 
> So the next barrier will be to represent reality as it could have been, in a perfect world.
> 
> Oh wait.  *The fashion mags already do that.*



I have always wanted on of THOSE "perfect" types they show in the Fashion Mags...!    (I hear they come with a mute button and an off switch!)


----------



## matthewo (Jul 5, 2012)

yeah the d800 and 2.8 lenses make you look at good pictures at 100% all the time


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 5, 2012)

matthewo said:


> yeah the d800 and 2.8 lenses make you look at good pictures at 100% all the time



You can get good shots if you do it right.. but it makes it harder too, because you HAVE to do it right!! (or it shows up very clearly!)


----------



## GnipGnop (Jul 5, 2012)

The 800 is a fine camera. Why didn't you spring for the 800E? Moire never turned out to be a problem with it unless provoked, and it does yield a better image. 

Not that the 800 with the A/A is a bad camera.. haha


----------



## Desi (Jul 5, 2012)

drooling


----------



## rgregory1965 (Jul 5, 2012)

I see some purple fringing around the flower....lol

That thing is sweet....


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 6, 2012)

with canon you get this at 100% crop from that far.


----------



## fjrabon (Jul 6, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> with canon you get this at 100% crop from that far.



Woah, that had to be like f/.05 to get that shallow of DOF from that far!  Canons are awesome!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 6, 2012)

CANNON RULZ NIKON DROOLZ!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 6, 2012)

GnipGnop said:


> The 800 is a fine camera. Why didn't you spring for the 800E? Moire never turned out to be a problem with it unless provoked, and it does yield a better image.
> 
> Not that the 800 with the A/A is a bad camera.. haha



Primarily, because it wasn't available yet... and no one was sure how not having an AA filter was going to work. I actually wanted the 800E, but this was available, so I jumped on it!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Desi said:


> drooling



I am constantly amazed by it...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 6, 2012)

rgregory1965 said:


> I see some purple fringing around the flower....lol
> 
> That thing is sweet....



purple fringing... lol! I do like it.... it is a awesome body! (and I love that lens! REALLY!)  lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> with canon you get this at 100% crop from that far.



yea?? Post the one you cropped that out of, then!  lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 6, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > with canon you get this at 100% crop from that far.
> ...



I smell NIKON envy!  lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> CANNON RULZ NIKON DROOLZ!



See above post! ( and you really should work on that spelling and capitalization problem!!! Typical Canon user!   ) lol!


----------



## baturn (Jul 6, 2012)

Finally! I get it . My pictures are 1/10th as good as that because I have a D80.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 6, 2012)

baturn said:


> Finally! I get it . My pictures are 1/10th as good as that because I have a D80.



lol!  Using that logic, a D7000 would be King of the Hill! (with the D5100 / D3100 series right behind it!)


----------



## fjrabon (Jul 6, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> baturn said:
> 
> 
> > Finally! I get it . My pictures are 1/10th as good as that because I have a D80.
> ...



And lets not even consider the lowly D4.  I can only imagine the sort of crap pictures Joe McNally is getting out of that thing.  It's like barely above point and shoot.


----------



## Markw (Jul 6, 2012)

Ahhhh, the lovely D800.  How I love mine so.  I'd love the 70-200/2.8II as well.  I can't wait to plant that baby on my beast of a camera. 

As for the crop factor, it's an INCREDIBLE tool to have in your arsenal.  Now, it's only cropping the image, but it's incredibly convenient.  Set the Fn button to switch between shooting modes (5:4, 1.2x, 1.5x, 1x), and you've got the whole world at your arsenal.  

17-35 -> 17-53mm (FOV is CLEARLY different between a cropped 35mm photo and a true 50mm photo, though)
70-200 -> 70-300mm
300 -> 450mm
300 + 1.4xTC -> 630mm.  at 15.4MP.  VERY handy.

Not to mention..
50mm F/1.4 -> 75mm F/2.0 (extra distance at F/1.4 adds DOF)
85mm F/1.4 -> 128mm F/2.0 ("")
(Per effective FOV.  If you chose to grab the extra reach, the F/ are obviously different.)

Mark


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 6, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> with canon you get this at 100% crop from that far.



Not with a 200mm focal length you can't. Nice try.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Markw said:


> Ahhhh, the lovely D800.  How I love mine so.  I'd love the 70-200/2.8II as well.  I can't wait to plant that baby on my beast of a camera.
> Mark



Yep! I handed mine (Grip, Body and 70-200) to my girlfriend... and she asked me how I carry that "Beast" all day! lol! It isn't a lightweight combo for sure! I love what it is capable of...


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 6, 2012)

D800 + HQ lens like 70-200 VR II = pure seks

Must say though, the only reason to have ~40 or higher megapixels is for cropping

meh


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Shall we try a 200% crop?



Full photo with marker


Oh Schwetty....    lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 6, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> D800 + HQ lens like 70-200 VR II = pure seks
> 
> Must say though, the only reason to have ~40 or higher megapixels is for cropping
> 
> meh



Or for LARGE lovely prints...!


----------



## fjrabon (Jul 6, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> sovietdoc said:
> 
> 
> > D800 + HQ lens like 70-200 VR II = pure seks
> ...



Man, all those times I've thought "hey, I'd like to do a 20X30 print of this 200% crop!"


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 6, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > sovietdoc said:
> ...



hahahahaha... not quite what I meant, but yea!  lol! I have actually gotten some lovely 20x30 /  24x30's from it so far.... and it would print larger nicely.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 6, 2012)

Having a D800 and not printing 20x30 or higher is like having a Veyron and driving on a 35mph road @ 35mph.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 6, 2012)

I hope people knew I was joking LOL.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> I hope people knew I was joking LOL.



Yea.. I think they knew it, Robin! lol!


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 6, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> I hope people knew I was joking LOL.



Nikon users don't understand the term "joke."

Maybe only when it comes to looking at Canon's release dates and DxO scores.


----------



## matthewo (Jul 6, 2012)

havent you guys put your images on billboards


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 6, 2012)

matthewo said:


> havent you guys put your images on billboards




lol! Biggest print I have ever done was a 45x30.... not quite a billboard!


----------



## Markw (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow!  Of what?

Mark


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Albuquerque Balloon Fest in the mid 80's. Shot on 120. Was up on a hill outside the main grounds.. and got a nice shot of a lot of different balloons.. some prepping, some taking off... 

Largest 35mm I ever printed was 20x30... and have done that with digital also.


----------



## osirus (Jul 7, 2012)

heres a photo from my d800





and a crop from it





a little shaky cause the bridge was vibrating due to traffic


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 7, 2012)

If you want to fill a full house wall with just one picture, 36 Megapixel will suddenly not be so much anymore. :mrgreen:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 7, 2012)

osirus said:


> heres a photo from my d800



One word..... "HDR"!


----------



## Deo (Jul 8, 2012)

canon 100% crop


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 8, 2012)

Wait, what is the discussion about is here?  That D800 users can crop more? Well it's true, 36 megapixels duh.


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 8, 2012)

Verdict: 

1.My wallet is smaller than yours.

2. It's not the photographer. It's the camera!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 8, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> Wait, what is the discussion about is here?  That D800 users can crop more? Well it's true, 36 megapixels duh.



No.. the discussion was that even at 100% crop, the image was still clear and sharp. I just thought it of interest to other D800 owners, and others who might find it interesting. That the 200% crop is pretty sharp and clear... is amazing to me. I would say it is more due to the quality of the lens, and the sensor, because at 200%, 36 MP is not really an issue anymore.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 8, 2012)

molested_cow said:


> Verdict:
> 
> 1.My wallet is smaller than yours.
> 
> 2. It's not the photographer. It's the camera!!!



hahaha... can't help you with #1.. but #2 is debatable.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Deo said:


> canon 100% crop
> 
> View attachment 13198



So that is a 1DX 100% crop? Really? What's with the Green/Blue CA?


----------



## Deo (Jul 8, 2012)

yes 1DX, check its exif if you want too. the CA, either something wrong with the shooting condition or pure my bad.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Deo said:


> yes 1DX, check its exif if you want too. the CA, either something wrong with the shooting condition or pure my bad.



Gotcha! I did check the Exif, almost always do when it is available. I would like to see a 100% crop from that body shot with adequate DOF... as a 50mm at 1.2, is not going to give a good representation of what the body is capable of.


----------



## Deo (Jul 8, 2012)

want me to send you a raw file to you?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Deo said:


> want me to send you a raw file to you?



No need! Just take the sharpest shot you can... do a 100% crop, and post it. I shot mine at 200mm at 2.8 at ISO 100. Dupe that if you can... just for comparison!


----------



## Deo (Jul 8, 2012)

There is no way mine will be beter lol 
but at least it's better than my old trusty 7D


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Deo said:


> There is no way mine will be beter lol
> but at least it's better than my old trusty 7D



Looks like a good body!


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 8, 2012)

5D III

Original


100%


200%


As long as 100% crop looks legit, I am happy.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 8, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> 5D III
> 
> Original
> 
> ...



Nice! And I agree!


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 9, 2012)

I tested my d800 in full sun this weekend, 70-200 f2.8 VR2.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sweet! I hope you got another shot of that.. from about the 2'o'clock position???  lol!


----------



## Overread (Jul 9, 2012)

This thread makes my 7D feel sad


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Overread said:


> This thread makes my 7D feel sad



You are more than welcome to come over to the Dark (Nikon) Side! D800 would do really well for you!!


----------



## Overread (Jul 9, 2012)

Pfft as if - that 5DMIII though


----------



## osirus (Jul 9, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> osirus said:
> 
> 
> > heres a photo from my d800
> ...


nope 
single exposure with not much PP at all actually.


edit
unless you mean the d800 has a great dynamic range.. then yes


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 9, 2012)

osirus said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > osirus said:
> ...



What I meant.. was that this shot would have benefited greatly from HDR... it was obvious that you had not used HDR with it.


----------

